# Retrofit attic baffles with blocking in open eaves



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture if you can---not familiar with the locking you are describing.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Post a picture if you can---not familiar with the blocking you are describing.


Attached. Proposed locations for 4" vents shown.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Odd framing feature----are those blocks visable from the outside?

Your round vent idea sounds good---tedious job---might be someone else has a better solution--

Let's see----mike---


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you are on the right track.

What is the rest of the venting in the attic like? Do you have condensation issues?


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Odd framing feature----are those blocks visable from the outside ?


Not really visible as they're painted dark brown. You can only see them if you're under the eave and looking up.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> I think you are on the right track.
> 
> What is the rest of the venting in the attic like? Do you have condensation issues?


Gable vents which I plan to at leawst temporaily close to see what happens to attic temps. Checking the temperature seems easy with an infrared sensor.

No condensation problems, even with family of 7 and lots of home cooking.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

After further review ... I may have to abandon the Acccuvents since I don't have access to the vertical face of the plate (drywall in the way). Maybe I'll just have to accept using the styrofoam baffles.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

After more review, the round vents won't help much as the blown insulation covers the back of the 2x6 blocking. So, in order to get in air to flow on top of the baffle, maybe cuting out a strip or some pieces at the top of the blocking and installing some 1-2" mesh will work. See the red strip in pix to see where I would cut.


----------



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

*Back to this project ...*

I've added another picture to help folks 'see' what I'm trying to do.

I'm trying to get air into the attic so the ridge vent works properly. My dilemma: what's the simplest, best way to cut/modify this blocking to get air into this attic?

Any suggestions?


----------

